# Did you know Mae West Sang Delilah's big aria in one of her movies?????????????



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Madelyn Kahn is the only other comedienne who could have sung this so well. She even had the range and breath control for the long lines. All done in character. She made a believeable opera singer in the movie. And what an outfit for Delilah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is a good chance I am the only person on this forum who finds this fascinating.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

What a surprise.

That's quite the chest voice she has on her.


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

There is a good chance I am the only person on this forum who finds this fascinating.[/QUOTE]

Goodness has nothing to do with it.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Madelyn Kahn is the only other comedienne who could have sung this so well. She even had the range and breath control for the long lines. All done in character. She made a believeable opera singer in the movie. And what an outfit for Delilah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is a good chance I am the only person on this forum who finds this fascinating.


I do love your enthusiasm!


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Madelyn Kahn is the only other comedienne who could have sung this so well. She even had the range and breath control for the long lines. All done in character. She made a believeable opera singer in the movie. And what an outfit for Delilah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is a good chance I am the only person on this forum who finds this fascinating.


Other than funny, when I read this post it picks me up, thinking of two of the greatest comediennes, better, funny ladies, ever, the memory of both of them just brightens the day.

What am I, a wabbit?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> What a surprise.
> 
> That's quite the chest voice she has on her.


Why don't you come up and see it sometime? :tiphat:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Couchie said:


> Why don't you come up and see it sometime? :tiphat:


I can see it quite clearly from down here.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> I can see it quite clearly from down here.


Stay here! Woodduck!
Bliss and surpassing delight await you.
You wantoning children, let him be;
flowers soon to wither,
with you he is not destined to play.


----------

